# One4All vouchers - any drawbacks?



## sadie (15 Dec 2013)

Wonder are there any drawbacks with One4All vouchers? Like expiry dates or having to spend it all in the one shop?


----------



## theresa1 (15 Dec 2013)

One4All Gift Card	- Expiry Date - No expiry date

Balance carries subject to €1.45 monthly charge from month 13 onwards if there is a balance on the card.

One4All Gift Voucher

Expiry Date - 12 months

At discretion of store in which it is used, change may be issued. Advised to purchase in small denominations.

http://www.consumerhelp.ie/voucher-expiry

Card is better than voucher but still use up in 12 months otherwise they take €1.45 each month away from balance. I think it's cheaper getting them in post office rather than online.


----------



## MrEarl (15 Dec 2013)

Hello,

Are there any incentives to encourage one to buy these ?

If not, then why bother - with cash, you can buy what you want, when you want and attempt to haggle along the way.  I can't see how a voucher is better than this option to be honest.


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Dec 2013)

My OH got a present of these many years ago and I would certainly never buy them as a gift or if you do make sure they are in small denominations.

As we do not live in Dublin or other city there are very few places these can be redeemed locally. Our vouchers were a €100 & €50. and no change can be given. We ended up giving them to our son who was going out with a couple of friends to a posh restaurant.

I like M&S vouchers best, can be used for clothes, food, nice wine, coffee/lunch with friends


----------



## Sunny (16 Dec 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> My OH got a present of these many years ago and I would certainly never buy them as a gift or if you do make sure they are in small denominations.
> 
> As we do not live in Dublin or other city there are very few places these can be redeemed locally. Our vouchers were a €100 & €50. and no change can be given. We ended up giving them to our son who was going out with a couple of friends to a posh restaurant.
> 
> I like M&S vouchers best, can be used for clothes, food, nice wine, coffee/lunch with friends


 
You can use One 4 All vouchers in M&S for all those things as well.


----------



## Palerider (16 Dec 2013)

A company used to be able to give these vouchers to a max of €250 tax free to their employees once annually, that is one advantage, worth checking to see that this remains available, nice at Christmas time.


----------



## WindUp (16 Dec 2013)

It still applies

The €250 small benefits relief is a yearly small benefits relief and applies to a one off benefit not exceeding €250 during the year


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Dec 2013)

Can't use the one4all vouchers in M&S to have coffee or lunch with friend. The spend must be minimum €20.


----------

